

"Coding Places" -- An Ethnographic Study of Software Development in Brazil  - hanksims
http://codingplaces.net/

======
hanksims
I just picked this up from the library and I'm excited to get into it.
Chapters on the perceived "patriotism" of Lua and much else.

You can read "Chapter Zero" here --

<http://codingplaces.net/en/chapter0>

